# who invited this guy?!



## SeanOB (14 Oct 2017)

just wandering if anyone can identify this unwanted guest please. found 3 in my tank in the last 2 weeks.






I suspect it is some sort of larvae. I did see one come out of the substrate, like a worm. No signs of them attacking fish or shrimp thankfully. I have been chucking them out anyway.

edit; they are nearly an inch long


----------



## MarkyP (14 Oct 2017)

It could be planarian worms ( flatworms ) if they are they could pose a problem - copper based treatments work but the dead bodies can pollute a tank very quickly, they reproduce fast and are cannibalistic as well as attacking small shrimps


----------



## chinwag (14 Oct 2017)

I don't know much about this sort of thing but I thought maybe a fly larvae of some sort, like crane fly or similar?


----------



## SeanOB (14 Oct 2017)

thanks folks. I am thinking more crane fly after some more Googling. I had planaria at one point but my honey gourami made quick work of them . these worms are much bigger/ rounder and have been left alone by the fish.


----------



## sparkyweasel (14 Oct 2017)

Yes looks like an insect larva. 
Planarians are not segmented.


----------



## Kezzab (14 Oct 2017)

Aquatic cranefly larvae. Harmless.
I think.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Oct 2017)

Hi all, 
I think it is a  Crane-fly (Tipulid) larvae as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## SeanOB (14 Oct 2017)

ideal, nothing scary then. will take them out anyway 
thanks everyone


----------



## splatteredbrainz (15 Oct 2017)

Looks like a leach

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## splatteredbrainz (15 Oct 2017)

If it's flat and moves like a ribbon through the water it's a leach. On further inspection it looks more like insect larvae. Bear in mind dragonflies are dangerous

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## KipperSarnie (15 Oct 2017)

Definitely not dragon fly 
Pretty sure 99.9% it's crane fly
Back in the day I was on the Northern lecture circuit giving talks on pond life & insects.
(Not sure where my id book is at the moment though)


----------



## dw1305 (15 Oct 2017)

Hi all, 





KipperSarnie said:


> Pretty sure 99.9% it's crane fly


They are pretty common in fresh water, I'd always assumed that they were found only in swamps and over-grown ponds etc., but we get <"_Tipula maxima">_ larvae in the kick samples from the stream on campus, and from the By Brook to the east of Bath, which are both pretty clean limestone streams. 

cheers Darrel


----------

